# HAUNTCAST Re-Animated - FREE



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

HAUNTCAST: POST MORTEM - "RE-ANIMATED": Now Playing!

The Hauntcast Scream Team claws its way out of the grave to wreak havoc on the podosphere with an all new FREE episode. Download for now on iTunes, Stitcher and directly http://hauntcast.net/wp-content/uploads/shows/HauntcastPM_Reanimated.mp3 .









HAUNTING GURU INTERVIEW:
We’ll crack open a few Canadian beers with Chris Arnott and shine some light on Dunnet’s Dark Lair.
MARKETING MORGUE:
13 Ways to re-animate your haunt advertising and marketing
SOMETHING WICKED:
Ed wrap’s his tentacles around adding some Lovecraftian touches to your haunt.
SHOCKTAILS:
Johnny Thunder and Chris re-open the Last Bar on the Left to blather about putrid prints, The Walking Dead and to review “The Guest” and “Da sweet blood of Jesus“.
GHOULIE GROOVES:
Ground breaking music from The Living Dead’s.
THE BONE PHONE:
JWal, Deoblo and B-Good from Haunter’s Hangout let it all Hangout in the dungeon.
CHARMED POT:
The Mistress of Mayhem showers you with Love…craft.
MAD PROPS:
Hauntcast throws a bone to Art Hayes a.k.a. Death Wraith for his lunging dog prop.
PROP SHOP:
Denny helps us toughen up our skin with Smooth-On’s newest product, Habitat Black.
NEWS FROM BEYOND:
Haunt tradeshow and convention overview.
THEATER OF THE MIND:
Revenant ponders the work of horror maestro H.P. Lovecraft and its use in the haunt. It ain’t about tentacles, folks.
Download for free on iTunes, Stitcher and http://hauntcast.net/


----------



## Daddy-O (Jun 19, 2011)

Great show as always, Chris! Glad your back!!


----------



## JonnF3 (Feb 17, 2008)

Love the show! I always listen while building props.


----------



## slanks (Dec 17, 2007)

Have been a fan since episode 1. Looking forward to episode 61!


----------

